# Violent vomiting and muscle ache/shivers after bike ride.



## Skippy (2 Feb 2016)

Hi there, long time lurker here and finally decided to sign up to this great forum. I've recently got myself a road bike after not cycling for roughly ten years. I've been out on it three times so far and really enjoyed it up until my last ride. My latest ride spanned 22 miles and I must admit I think I pushed myself too hard too soon at certain times. Upon finishing my ride, I made myself a protein shake with milk and then about an hour later went to bed for the night. I then awoke roughly an hour later needing to rush to the toilet to be sick. The remainder of the night was spent with me waking and being violently sick.

The following morning I no longer felt sick but my whole body especially my back was constantly shivering. I didn't feel back to my usual self until two days later! Is this a symptom of me over working my body or is it more likely to have been a virus/food poisoning? It has kind of scared me to be honest as for the past year I've been having liver/back pain which has been investigated but nothing found. 

Another issue I have is with my lower back, I tend to get lower back pain on my left side when cycling uphill. It comes on midway through a ride and remains for the rest of the ride. Any ideas as to what may be causing this and what I could do to eliminate it?

Thanks for taking the time read this and any input is much appreciated.


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2016)

I doubt it has anything to do with it, but I would not be using a protein shake after such a short ride. Is there something wrong with your normal diet that you need these drinks?


----------



## Markymark (2 Feb 2016)

Sounds like a bug to me.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Feb 2016)

That's no fun!
You could have similar from over-exertion/ catching a chill, but usually it's short lived. I've thrown up after time trials. It's also possible you had a virus, it's hard to tell.
Firstly, take it easy, warm up on the bike gently, low gears spinning along for 15 mins, same at the end of the ride. Don't over exert or get to sweaty until you have more fitness/miles under you belt.
Also, even for hard 22 miles all you need is a pint of milk and some nesquick, not fancy protein shakes.
Make sure you have eaten before the ride and keep hydrated. Squash or diluted fruit juice is fine on the bike.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Feb 2016)

Oh, with the back pain I get something similar (muscular), I tend to push big gears especially up hills (old bad habits die hard) and I sit far back on the bike and quite stretched, so I put it down to overexertion. It u comfortable but I can generally keep going.
Again look at the gears you are using and also your position on the bike.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Feb 2016)

Tummy bug..just a coincidence..
if you upchuck while cycling you have pushed too hard Or eaten something greasy that just needs to be chucked out..

keep biking ,learn to hydrate and eat healthy small amounts often..flap jacks and stuff with a slow realese are best.


----------



## vickster (2 Feb 2016)

+1 for Sounds like a bug, winter, likely a norovirus

The backache sounds like SIJ pain, probably linked to bike fit. I get it too, my bike fits but I have a weak core and history of back issues. Work on the core and stretch after cycling


----------



## Truth (2 Feb 2016)

Sounds exactly like the virus I had 2 weeks ago.
I was off work 2 days..... 1st sick day off work in 5 years .
So I am with the ride and the aftermath being coincidence.......
Hope you feel better soon


----------



## mjr (2 Feb 2016)

Skippy said:


> Another issue I have is with my lower back, I tend to get lower back pain on my left side when cycling uphill. It comes on midway through a ride and remains for the rest of the ride. Any ideas as to what may be causing this and what I could do to eliminate it?


Might be bad bike fit or simply bad form due to pushing too big a gear uphill? See also http://www.SheldonBrown.com/pain.html



screenman said:


> I doubt it has anything to do with it, but I would not be using a protein shake after such a short ride. Is there something wrong with your normal diet that you need these drinks?


Amen. Lots of those sports drinks upset my stomach, gels give me horrendous wind and I've heard of worse effects. Don't use them at first and even when you're moving up to longer rides, try them first when you can easily reach home, not on a group or event ride. Lots of people ride with the old traditionals (malt loaf, fruit cake, bananas, dates, scones while out; milk, yogurt, nuts and/or seeds after) without ever using the processed pap.

It might well have been a bug, but you wouldn't be the first person to react badly to something in a sports shake.


----------



## Spinney (2 Feb 2016)

If you want protein after a ride (not sure it really _does_ help build muscle etc, but it won't do any harm) - sardines on toast, banana pancake, etc. Fills your tummy better, probably tastes nicer and less likely to have an adverse effect on you.


----------



## Joffey (2 Feb 2016)

The BBC did some testing about protein shakes, results? They do nothing to aid recovery. Save your money.

Back problems? Try your local bike shop, they might be able to look at your position on the bike and diagnose something without you having to fork out for an expensive bike fit.

And just go steady. Nothing wrong with smashing it up the climbs but make sure you have a base level of fitness first.


----------



## mjr (2 Feb 2016)

Joffey said:


> The BBC did some testing about protein shakes, results? They do nothing to aid recovery. Save your money.


At the easy-to-remember web address http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/art...rotein-supplements-help-me-put-on-more-muscle


----------



## Markymark (2 Feb 2016)

Probably pregnant.


----------



## Mile195 (2 Feb 2016)

Did you drink any water out of your bike bottle on your ride? No lie - I have heard the odd story of people riding on damp roads which had previously had something unsavoury on it. some spray from your tyres hits the mouthpiece of your bottle, and before you know it you're ingesting a small amount of horse manure or a cowpat... It's fairly unlikely, but not completely beyond the bounds of possibility.


----------



## The Jogger (2 Feb 2016)

Might be a trip to the GP would be a good idea.


----------



## mjr (2 Feb 2016)

Mile195 said:


> ... some spray from your tyres hits the mouthpiece of your bottle, and before you know it you're ingesting a small amount of horse manure or a cowpat... It's fairly unlikely, but not completely beyond the bounds of possibility.


Not so unlikely. I'm surprised how few riders use overcapped bottles or handlebar bottle cages in winter.


----------



## ayceejay (2 Feb 2016)

Several possibilities I would say. Ride and protein drink too close to bed time, riding too hard for your level of fitness (overtraining), tummy bug, reaction to milk and protein powder.
Back pain similarly. Poor bike fit, low level of core strength. no stretching, job related


----------



## Skippy (2 Feb 2016)

Thanks for all the replies and advice, some great feedback here 


screenman said:


> I doubt it has anything to do with it, but I would not be using a protein shake after such a short ride. Is there something wrong with your normal diet that you need these drinks?



My diet is ok but I usually have a protein shake after working out at the gym. I cycled to the gym and then cycled home again after, then had my shake.



Markymark said:


> Probably pregnant.



100% not pregnant (I'm a man )



Mile195 said:


> Did you drink any water out of your bike bottle on your ride? No lie - I have heard the odd story of people riding on damp roads which had previously had something unsavoury on it. some spray from your tyres hits the mouthpiece of your bottle, and before you know it you're ingesting a small amount of horse manure or a cowpat... It's fairly unlikely, but not completely beyond the bounds of possibility.



I did have the occasional swig of water from my bottle. I never thought about road contaminants getting on there until now.

I would say I have a good core strength and think I'm at a good fitness level. I have tried to keep to a good fitness level as I'm an a surfer of 20 years and good fitness is paramount when out in the ocean. My job keeps me active as I walk for a living. I think I'll skip the shakes on days where I ride and will go steadier on the bike from now on until my body gets used to being on it. I'm hoping the back ache is due to my body not being used to being in that position for lengthy periods. I must say though, I don't know why I left it so long to get a bike again, cycling is great


----------



## bikingdad90 (2 Feb 2016)

Are you wearing bib shorts/tights. I find that if I wear normal shorts or trousers my jersey rides up and I get a cold back and feel stiff and achey afterwards but if I have bibs on I am totally fine.


----------



## Skippy (2 Feb 2016)

I've been wearing normal tights and my jersey does tend to ride up. Maybe this time of year I would be better off with bib tights. On a side note, it feels odd talking about the tights I wear as a man haha


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2016)

I watched a film once where a bloke was pregnant, have you been tested?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2016)

screenman said:


> I watched a film once where a bloke was pregnant, have you been tested?


I had a blood test once and when the doctor came back with the results he asked me if I were pregnant!


----------



## Skippy (2 Feb 2016)

100% sure I'm not up the duff! To be fair though I haven't taken a pregnancy test, so who knows lmao


----------



## ayceejay (2 Feb 2016)

This walking job is not post is it?


----------



## Skippy (2 Feb 2016)

ayceejay said:


> This walking job is not post is it?



It is indeed.


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Feb 2016)

Skippy said:


> It is indeed.



Could that be the bad back then? Symptoms you only find out about on the bike.


----------



## ayceejay (2 Feb 2016)

Bingo.


----------



## Tim Hall (2 Feb 2016)

Ditch the protein shake and go for a hop flavoured lightly carbonated rehydration fluid. These are widely available and are generally sold in pints. Two varieties exist; yellow and brown.


----------



## old bloke on a bike (3 Feb 2016)

Brilliant and helpful feedback from all, nice to know that serious cyclists dont belittle newbys and returners!! as a recent returnee im having trouble as well with recovery after climbing and knee problems (actual knee trouble not bike fit) the best advice i was given was to slow down and take my time to recover a lot of lost fitness not all cycling is a race !! im now enjoying going out more every time and starting to accept that i may never be as fit as i once was so just cycle to my level !! and just a note there was a nasty virus going round which when i went to the docs i got anti biotics for! might be worth a visit !


----------



## Skippy (3 Feb 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Could that be the bad back then? Symptoms you only find out about on the bike.



Never thought of that, you could be onto a winner there. I had some physio a few years ago and was told my torso is slightly twisted and more muscular on the left. He reckoned it was because of my job.



Tim Hall said:


> Ditch the protein shake and go for a hop flavoured lightly carbonated rehydration fluid. These are widely available and are generally sold in pints. Two varieties exist; yellow and brown.



Thanks for the advice, I'll give them a try.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Feb 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I had a blood test once and when the doctor came back with the results he asked me if I were pregnant!


It wasn't your blood results that made him ask.....it was your bloody 50" waist...


----------



## vickster (3 Feb 2016)

old bloke on a bike said:


> Brilliant and helpful feedback from all, nice to know that serious cyclists dont belittle newbys and returners!! as a recent returnee im having trouble as well with recovery after climbing and knee problems (actual knee trouble not bike fit) the best advice i was given was to slow down and take my time to recover a lot of lost fitness not all cycling is a race !! im now enjoying going out more every time and starting to accept that i may never be as fit as i once was so just cycle to my level !! and just a note there was a nasty virus going round which when i went to the docs i got anti biotics for! might be worth a visit !


Bit of a crap doctor to give antibiotics for a virus, unless you had a secondary bacterial infection of course


----------



## vickster (3 Feb 2016)

Skippy said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'll give them a try.


Or have a glass of milk and a glass of water. I'm not sure many amateur cyclists would need specific rehydration fluids after a 22 mile winter cycle, ale probably has other benefits however


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2016)

just_fixed said:


> It wasn't your blood results that made him ask.....it was your bloody 50" waist...


By then I had already lost my former aero belly and once again had the shape of a dedicated cyclist. Unfortunately, I also had lungs like someone suffering from serious alititude sickness ...

It was the doctor's little joke. He was treating me to medical gallows humour, but I spoiled it by beating him to the punchline which was that pregnancy can screw up the d-dimer test and falsely suggest that the patient had life-threatening blood clots. Ha bloody ha - it's the way they tell 'em that makes them funny!


----------



## ayceejay (3 Feb 2016)

_Never thought of that, you could be onto a winner there. I had some physio a few years ago and was told my torso is slightly twisted and more muscular on the left. He reckoned it was because of my job._

Did you ever do anything to correct that Skippy?


----------



## Skippy (4 Feb 2016)

ayceejay said:


> _Never thought of that, you could be onto a winner there. I had some physio a few years ago and was told my torso is slightly twisted and more muscular on the left. He reckoned it was because of my job._
> 
> Did you ever do anything to correct that Skippy?



He showed me some stretches to do each day as well as various planks etc. I've not been doing them lately as often as I probably should though, planking just isn't fun! Looks like I'll be doing them more regular from now on though.


----------



## ayceejay (4 Feb 2016)

Skippy if you google 'The Alexander Technique' you will read of a system that deals specifically with problems such as yours. It never was very popular and practitioners are few and far between but a competent )trained) Pilates instructor will be aware if the teachings. My suggestion is to find a Pilates studio (Stott maybe) and get an assessment done.


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Feb 2016)

Not wanting to sound like im against a good few pilates sessions..

but everyone i know including me gets told there pelvis is a little left or right..
physios seem to start with that as soon as your shirt leaves your back...

i used to get terrible back ache when i got back into cycling 5 yr ago..hardtail mtb..
it got better as my cycling muscles strengthened ,i then got a good full suspension bike and ive not had back trouble since 2012..
road bike or hardtail mtb..stiff neck maybe but only on road.
im hoping that the road bike turbo training im doing every day will sort this ,and after 30 mins i have zero neck pain...so maybe its just down to the body adjusting.


----------



## ayceejay (4 Feb 2016)

If I remember correctly meta you work in landscaping, right? If I am correct this is another one sided occupation and the results shouldn't be ignored


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Feb 2016)

ayceejay said:


> If I remember correctly meta you work in landscaping, right? If I am correct this is another one sided occupation and the results shouldn't be ignored



Shouldn't be ignored in what sense ?
I have a good back but it fatigues as i get tired..
The problem with all of us i think is age and the discs in the spine compress, or deteriorate and become thinner. Im 50 now and cant do half the stuff i could 20 yrs ago..i know something will go pop if i try and lift something too heavy..3x2 slabs are always walked or lifted with bended knees..respect whats beyond your strength is a good practice


----------



## ayceejay (4 Feb 2016)

My advice to Skippy was fairly specific (Alexander Technique, Pilates) and I said this because GP's and physios are not on the same page and a serious imbalance is a problem. People put on weight sustain injuries have a bad posture etc. and this can lead to a very uncomfortable old age. If you work in a job where one side of your body works harder than the other (shovelling, say) then it is a good idea to be aware of the added problems this may cause, is what I mean by "shouldn't be ignored".


----------



## jay clock (4 Feb 2016)

+1 for eat and drink normal stuf
Build up mileage gradually and don't overdo it
+1 for the possibility of cowshit on your bidon. Happened to me once


----------



## bozmandb9 (4 Feb 2016)

I find that when I overdo it, relative to what I'm used to, a lurking lurgy can make it's presence known in no uncertain fashion! It's like my resistance has been doing it's best holding the bug at bay, and then says, screw this I'm off, and then I come down with whatever it is, and realise that it's been waiting in the background, and the big session (track, road, gym, whatever), gave it the opening it was waiting for!


----------



## Skippy (4 Feb 2016)

ayceejay said:


> Skippy if you google 'The Alexander Technique' you will read of a system that deals specifically with problems such as yours. It never was very popular and practitioners are few and far between but a competent )trained) Pilates instructor will be aware if the teachings. My suggestion is to find a Pilates studio (Stott maybe) and get an assessment done.



Thanks for the info, I'll certainly look at it and see what's what.



bozmandb9 said:


> I find that when I overdo it, relative to what I'm used to, a lurking lurgy can make it's presence known in no uncertain fashion! It's like my resistance has been doing it's best holding the bug at bay, and then says, screw this I'm off, and then I come down with whatever it is, and realise that it's been waiting in the background, and the big session (track, road, gym, whatever), gave it the opening it was waiting for!



That's pretty much how I was thinking, I'm only now starting to feel back to my normal self albeit a tad more tired than usual. With regards to the physio telling me my torso was twisted, I think he might be right. He had no idea what I did for a living but upon removing my shirt and examining me he asked if happened to be a postie by any chance.


----------



## Winnershsaint (10 Feb 2016)

bozmandb9 said:


> I find that when I overdo it, relative to what I'm used to, a lurking lurgy can make it's presence known in no uncertain fashion! It's like my resistance has been doing it's best holding the bug at bay, and then says, screw this I'm off, and then I come down with whatever it is, and realise that it's been waiting in the background, and the big session (track, road, gym, whatever), gave it the opening it was waiting for!


Normally train in typical four week blocks with the fourth being a recovery week. Due to holiday at half term I avoided the recovery week and went on training. Cue nasty gum infection, toothache and a course of antibiotics. Pretty sure it was the result of doing too much.


----------



## Globalti (16 Feb 2016)

What did you eat about five hours before the episode of vomiting? That's your answer. 

The back pain is common and is down to your position on the bike. That it's one-sided must mean you are not symmetrical on the bike.


----------

